# Drive by Wire throttle fix info



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Those of you with 2001+ E46's are familiar with the DbW throttle on our cars. Actually, this applies to all DbW throttle BMW's.

Some of you may be experiencing what is known as the sticky throttle. It may not happen to everybody, mine was perfect until a few months ago when it was inflicted by TD's curse  

The particular symptom's, at least in my case, are a throttle lag initially, sometimes followed by a surging as if there is a delayed connection. Sometimes there was just an insenitive initial spot, with a smooth take up.

The result was that it was very difficult to make slow starts, e.g. when going between stop signs that are fairly close together. Just hard to get smooth starts overall.

I had mine fixed about 10 days ago, from Peterpan, San Mateo, CA. The difference is huge. :thumbup: 

I now have a throttle that is sensitive at all positions. A slight touch results in an increase of 100 rpm or so, just as it should be. Smooth starts are now possible once again. :thumbup: The action of the new pedal is slightly lighter than the previous one, but you get used to it in a day or so and don't notice it thereafter.

The fix is known officially as "Resistant Gas Pedal Change". I had called BMW NA sometime ago to "register" for the forthcoming fix. You may be able to do it through your dealer.

The parts that are changed are:
Auto pedal part # : 35 40 6 762 480
Manual pedal part # : 35 40 6 762 481

There is a defect code 35410034 listed for the benefit of the dealer undertaking the fix. Fix time is a few hours, I got my car back the same day.


----------



## Cruzer (Apr 14, 2002)

*Do you know...*

..the old part numbers. My car was built mid-May and has a part # xxx-493. Also, if you can post the date of manufacture, I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Sunridge (Jan 25, 2002)

hMM my car is manual but on the invoice it says

35 40 6 762 480


hmmmmmmm :dunno:


----------



## Cruzer (Apr 14, 2002)

*Sunridge, can I bother you for another detail?*

Could you please post the date of manufacture. It is right underneath the part number on the pedal assembly. Mine is 18.04.02 (april 18, 2002). Thanks!


----------



## Sunridge (Jan 25, 2002)

hmm ok I gotta go down and check ..


----------



## Cruzer (Apr 14, 2002)

*Sunridge, do 3-series have a glovebox flashlight?*

'cause that would come in handy right about now! :lmao:


----------



## Sunridge (Jan 25, 2002)

it still says the old date

11-12-00 ??

maybe because they didn't change my plate yet ?? (part on order)


----------



## Sunridge (Jan 25, 2002)

yeah we do have the glove box light  I found that out after 1/2 a year I got the car LOL


----------



## Cruzer (Apr 14, 2002)

Don't really know how the part numbers and dates correlate yet. I don't even know if there is any correlation at all. :dunno: 

I'll post here when I have enough data points to make sense of it. Part of the problem is that people don't note the old part number, just the new part number. Thanks for your help!


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

WAM said:


> *Those of you with 2001+ E46's are familiar with the DbW throttle on our cars. Actually, this applies to all DbW throttle BMW's.
> 
> Some of you may be experiencing what is known as the sticky throttle. It may not happen to everybody, mine was perfect until a few months ago when it was inflicted by TD's curse
> 
> ...


this isnt the sticky pedal fix is it? cuz if not, i'll call bmwna tomorrow to see if i'm eligible. cuz i hate the damn throttle lag


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

"Sticky pedal" and "throttle lag" are two different issues -- the former is a mechanical problem with the smooth action of the accelerator pedal itself, while the latter is (allegedly) a software problem manifested as a lack of consistent throttle response to the accelerator as programmed into and controlled by the drive-by-wire system.

Hey! Run-on sentence of the day! :thumbup:


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

Plaz said:


> *"Sticky pedal" and "throttle lag" are two different issues -- the former is a mechanical problem with the smooth action of the accelerator pedal itself, while the latter is (allegedly) a software problem manifested as a lack of consistent throttle response to the accelerator as programmed into and controlled by the drive-by-wire system.
> 
> Hey! Run-on sentence of the day! :thumbup: *


dope, time to call bmw about this.... thanks plaz...

btw, love all the pics for your sigs.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

eugeneDC/TX said:


> *
> 
> dope, time to call bmw about this.... thanks plaz...
> 
> btw, love all the pics for your sigs. *


Thanks, man.

BTW, BMW recognizes "sticky pedal" as a problem, but does not extend the same courtesy to "throttle lag."


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

Plaz said:


> *
> 
> Thanks, man.
> 
> BTW, BMW recognizes "sticky pedal" as a problem, but does not extend the same courtesy to "throttle lag." *


so if i call with above referenced defect number they wont do this for me for free? ugh. i will call anyways and see what the deal is...


----------



## Ben Chou (Dec 24, 2001)

To all, 

He got the same fix for the sticky pedal. I looked up the part numbers and it is the same for the module BMW is replacing in cars with the sticky pedal problem. Maybe the pedal was redesigned with more responsiveness. I don't think this is a fix for throttle lag per se. The part number does not support this.

Ben


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Cruzer,
Do you want the date of manufacture listed on the throttle pedal? I'll have to post that later, don't have the car with me today.

My car date of manufacture was on or about Sep 15, 2000. Built at the Munich plant.

Regarding the sticky throttle problem, I did not really have that. My pedal action has always been smooth. I had the intermittent lag and initial dead spot.

I have put on about 500 miles since the fix, with about 60% town driving, get smooth starts all the time.


----------



## Cruzer (Apr 14, 2002)

WAM said:


> *Cruzer,
> Do you want the date of manufacture listed on the throttle pedal? *


Yes, thank you, whenever you can post it. It's good to hear your accelerator is smooth. Mine is also, but I'm anal about it.


----------



## joes325xi (Jan 9, 2002)

I definately don't have the sticky throttle problem (knock-on wood), but you got me wondering about the DBW system. I seem to notice that sometimes when i upshift and let up on the clutch the engine seems to respond (RPMs soar), but the drivetrain seems to be delayed a little as if clutch take-up hasn't occurred and the car doesn't accelerate for a second or two (as if the clutch is still depressed). Will this "fix" fix my problem? Or am i just hallucinating - it happened once with a 3-4 second delay.

Also. you said:


> The result was that it was very difficult to make slow starts, e.g. when going between stop signs that are fairly close together. Just hard to get smooth starts overall.


I seem to have more of a problem getting a smooth start from a stand still than from a slow rolling stop - those actually seem to be easier for me to smoothly start with.

Maybe i'm just hallucinating about everything :dunno: but the fact that i still get jerky starts after almost a year of driving this thing is really frustrating. Then when you hit that 4-2 or 3-2 downshift perfectly in a nice curve you realize that it's all worth it. :thumbup:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Waiting to get my new pedal...

People think something's wrong with my car when I rev match 5-2. :banghead:


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

joes325xi said:


> *I definately don't have the sticky throttle problem (knock-on wood), but you got me wondering about the DBW system. I seem to notice that sometimes when i upshift and let up on the clutch the engine seems to respond (RPMs soar), but the drivetrain seems to be delayed a little as if clutch take-up hasn't occurred and the car doesn't accelerate for a second or two (as if the clutch is still depressed). Will this "fix" fix my problem? Or am i just hallucinating - it happened once with a 3-4 second delay.
> 
> Also. you said:
> 
> ...


Joe, sounds like you are suffering with the clutch delay valve. There is a flow control valve for the clutch fluid that slows down your engagement.....do a search on this site...Nick and I have removed our valves with excellent results


----------

